# WOW.



## craig.a.c (Jun 21, 2005)

Found this on another site. Its an american snake I think, not sure, but I want one.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 21, 2005)

Sulawesi Mangrove, it is. Never heard of it.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks like a black BTS or something.


----------



## basketcase (Jun 21, 2005)

its in the genus boiga. so unfortunately the closest youre goin to get to one of those is a brown tree

frankly i rkn night tigers look way better

and if u think that one is nice have a look around for the malayan form, it has yellow stripes along the flanks


----------



## instar (Jun 21, 2005)

Reminds me a little of xenopeltis ~sunbeam snake


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2005)

That is beautiful, it's so glossy. There are lots of snakes that look better I suppose but it hasn't always got to be a competition 

You're right Instar, very similar to a Sunbeam snake, that wonderful iridescence.


----------



## instar (Jun 21, 2005)

i wish...sigh!


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2005)

Just incredible.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 21, 2005)

Beautiful colours coming off the Sunbeam snake. Very nice.


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 21, 2005)

Thats "awesome"... like water python style but glossier.


----------



## alexr (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Inny - looks like that should be renamed to the "Exxon" Python


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Youd have to have an outdoor enclosure to get the full effect of both the snakes dont you reckon?


----------



## instar (Jun 21, 2005)

Definately Sherm, have seen pics inside, under lights etc, nowhere near it. Sun really does it!  
Hatchys n neonates are blackish with lighter head patch, ugly lil suckers, surprisingly. Still glossy but..*shrugs*

Yeah Alex, looks like an oil spill eh :lol: 

juvenile


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 21, 2005)

Or an MVB


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 21, 2005)

heres the other mangrove you mention Basket.[/img]


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes I had one of those years ago, wild caught and never let me forget it. Beautiful looking snake but what an attitude.


----------



## hugsta (Jun 21, 2005)

Awesome snakes, really love the mangrove snake, the black and yellow looks unreal.


----------

